# I take my praticals wendsday and wanted to figure out how to measure for suctioning a



## Nickb (May 17, 2010)

I take my practicals Wednesday and wanted to figure out how to measure for suctioning a an ET tube i have  had old sheets the whole class and didnt get them in till today


----------



## thatJeffguy (May 17, 2010)

You're going to put EO tubes into living patients, at some point, but you can't properly spell the day of the week that you'll be taking your "praticals"?  

Outstanding EMS education at work, yet again.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 17, 2010)

thatJeffguy said:


> You're going to put EO tubes into living patients, at some point, but you can't properly spell the day of the week that you'll be taking your "praticals"?
> 
> Outstanding EMS education at work, yet again.



what is an EO tube?


----------



## dudemanguy (May 17, 2010)

Is this for EMT-basic? If so I dont remember any practical skill station that had us suctioning an ET tube, or doing anything with ET tubes. Are you talking about a combitube? Is this something they want to test you on before clinicals in case you are assisting a paramedic? If this is something you are expected to know and werent instructed on, you need to have your class instructor demonstrate it, that's what they get paid for. If you missed class that day, then I guess you're screwed.

I cant help but notice a lot of people who ask for test advice here tend to be horrible spellers.


----------



## mycrofft (May 18, 2010)

*EO=esophageal obturator*

And about thhat speling, I resembl that remark


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 18, 2010)

> how to measure for suctioning a an ET tube i have had old sheets the whole class and didnt get them in till today



You mean for the length of the suction catheter?  Pretty much you just advance it down the tube until you meet resistance, back it up about a centimeter or so (to avoid the catheter sucking onto the carina) and apply suction as you withdraw the catheter.  Or are you talking about something else?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 18, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> And about thhat speling, I resembl that remark


 
Mee two!!! 

Regardless of what EO stands for (BTW, is anyone out there still even using them? I thought those went out with the dinosaurs....) the OP is talking about ET tubes. Ya, I'm going to assume it is a BLS calss so I'm not sure why a B would even need to know how to suction an ET tube, but hey, every state has something funky. Maybe the medic puts them in and then the basic has to suction it........h34r:

Anyhow, isn't it the distance from the lips to the angle of the jaw or somthing like that? You measure that, find where that point is on the cath and don't let that point pass the lips. I think? (Showes you how much I use them.......now I'll have to go talk to my SEI and find out what it really is.


----------



## 8jimi8 (May 18, 2010)

tip of the tube, tragus of the ear, sternal notch.

that's how i do it.  Or you could measure the tube before you intubate...


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 18, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> And about thhat speling, I resembl that remark



oops. EOA....

I think it is mentioned once in our book?


----------



## Fox800 (May 18, 2010)

8jimi8 said:


> tip of the tube, tragus of the ear, sternal notch.
> 
> that's how i do it.  Or you could measure the tube before you intubate...



This is also how I was taught. Corner of mouth to tragus to sternal notch.


----------



## MrBrown (May 18, 2010)

I say what the deuce, why is anybody still teaching an EOA?

Festering pile of dwittering protoplasam, excuse me while I find something to strike you with


----------



## Fox800 (May 18, 2010)

Archaic state laws/state department of health regulations that still require it to be taught.


----------

